

Ask HN: A service to send highly-voted HN submissions to email - mkup

Is there a service to filter Hacker News submissions by vote count (set by end user, for example 100) and send links to these submissions and comment threads to end user's email in the form of digest, on daily basis?<p>It would be great if I could also specify desirable keywords (to lower the barrier) and undesirable keywords (to raise the barrier).
======
ColinWright
@newsyc50 and @newsyc100 on twitter do something similar, although not in
digest. You can also just run a cron job to fetch
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100>

